# ✿✿✿  Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild  ✿✿✿



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 27, 2018)

*✿✿✿  Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild  ✿✿✿*

I just needed tips and tricks to play this game.  Any advise will be greatly appreciated.

I just learned the slow-mo attack during the battle with the beast Ruta...lol...that was a surprise when Prince Sidon suggested to pull out my arrow while in the air...whoa...big surprise...now i need to learn how to do it with a weapon...

I tend to panic when my shrine quest is "major test of strength" i tend to just walk out..lol...I'm able to do the minor test...so i need more practice and get better weapons and lots of arrows to defeat the 4 divine beasts...

I know the game is pretty old but this is my first ever battle game...i tend to stick to ACNL...


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 27, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> I just needed tips and tricks to play this game.  Any advise will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I just learned the slow-mo attack during the battle with the beast Ruta...lol...that was a surprise when Prince Sidon suggested to pull out my arrow while in the air...whoa...big surprise...now i need to learn how to do it with a weapon...
> 
> ...



To pull off a slow-down attack, or as the game likes to call it, a "flurry rush," you need to dodge at the very last possible second. So the moment you think they'll hit you, dodge. Believe me, this will be helpful in the Major Tests of Strength. They may seem intimidating, but I promise you with time, you'll be ITCHING for a fight. Good luck!


----------



## Zireael (Feb 28, 2018)

Nah I wouldn't say the game is old, it's only been out a year so it'll be fresh for a long time yet. I'm sure there are plenty of people here who can offer tips and tricks, I'll try to give you a few as well.

The flurry rush window isn't as precise as I thought originally, there are some attacks where it triggers very easily (especially vs Lynels but it may be a while before you decide to tackle one), it just takes time to get the feeling down for most monsters.

Don't underestimate how powerful stealth can be in a fight; going in guns blazing is fun if you're well enough geared, but if you're severely outnumbered you might have trouble, in which case, remember that you can always run away to reset the monsters and try again with a different approach. Stealth is a lot of fun though, and I'd recommend having at least one bow that fires long-distance shots at all times (eg. Golden bow or Phrenic bow), and use them exclusively for sniping watch tower enemies. If you use it sparingly, it will last you a long time. Similarly, it's a good idea to keep one smashing weapon (hammers for example) in your inventory as well, and use them to break any ore clusters you might find that can't be bombed safely.

Don't be afraid of harsh climates, but don't go in unprepared either. Elemental weapons can be very useful for these areas; fire weapons will keep Link warm in mildly cold areas, and ice weapons will keep him cool in mildly warm areas, but *only if they are equipped*. They can be great if you're lacking materials to craft potions/don't have the relevant armour, but my favourite thing about using them was that you're not pressured by time limits like you are with potions. So if you just want to explore a little bit and avoid combat, these weapons will make looking around a little easier. Of course there are areas with more extreme climates, and you will need an extra piece of protection on top of your elemental weapon, but the circlets sold in Gerudo Town are enough.

Dying isn't a big deal, the game doesn't really punish you for dying, and with the auto save system you can always reload an earlier save to try again. I think you're doing the right thing by doing Vah Ruta first, the ability you get from completing it is great for covering surprise deaths or any mistakes, so don't be afraid to be adventurous. Just have fun and relax.

There's tons more I can recommend but this post is getting pretty long, so don't hesitate to ask any specific questions.  Lots of members here probably have many answers to offer in the form of tips and tricks.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 5, 2018)

Matt0106 said:


> To pull off a slow-down attack, or as the game likes to call it, a "flurry rush," you need to dodge at the very last possible second. So the moment you think they'll hit you, dodge. Believe me, this will be helpful in the Major Tests of Strength. They may seem intimidating, but I promise you with time, you'll be ITCHING for a fight. Good luck!



They just ripped off Witch Time tbh
But yeah just learn its attack pattern and it becomes a total cakewalk even with low damage weapons.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 6, 2018)

great advice....thanks....i just can't stop panicking lol....
i was able to unlock all the tower so i have the complete map...(i climbed a lot and hid a lot...battling those lizards and flying wizards are scary) now working on getting the shrines to get stronger...i'm able to do the test of strengths now....but still having a hard time unlocking the "eventide island" shrine...


----------



## lars708 (Mar 8, 2018)

Eventide Island is kinda dumb, I cheesed it by just using the special/magic abilities from the champions and whenever they ran out I'd just wait for them to recharge before advancing. So patience is key


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 8, 2018)

lars708 said:


> Eventide Island is kinda dumb, I cheesed it by just using the special/magic abilities from the champions and whenever they ran out I'd just wait for them to recharge before advancing. So patience is key



I wouldn't say it's dumb. I actually stumbled upon it rather early in my game when I still had a very small amount of hearts, and I died multiple times because all the enemies would 1 hit kill me. I guess it depends on when you find it. If you are already very strong, then it's too easy. 

As for tips, all I can think to say is to play your game your way. There is no "correct" way. My friend was playing it and he was trying to do it "the correct way" and he was stressing out and not enjoying it because he couldn't figure it out. So it's good to remember that there are multiple solutions to most things, combat based, puzzle based, and exploration as well. If one thing isn't working, try to think outside the box  You'll find that you'll have lots of fun figuring out a solution that is just so bizarre that you feel proud of yourself for being so creative. That was my favourite part of the game!

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Eventide Island is kinda dumb, I cheesed it by just using the special/magic abilities from the champions and whenever they ran out I'd just wait for them to recharge before advancing. So patience is key



I wouldn't say it's dumb. I actually stumbled upon it rather early in my game when I still had a very small amount of hearts, and I died multiple times because all the enemies would 1 hit kill me. I guess it depends on when you find it. If you are already very strong, then it's too easy. 

As for tips, all I can think to say is to play your game your way. There is no "correct" way. My friend was playing it and he was trying to do it "the correct way" and he was stressing out and not enjoying it because he couldn't figure it out. So it's good to remember that there are multiple solutions to most things, combat based, puzzle based, and exploration as well. If one thing isn't working, try to think outside the box  You'll find that you'll have lots of fun figuring out a solution that is just so bizarre that you feel proud of yourself for being so creative. That was my favourite part of the game!


----------



## Nooblord (Mar 8, 2018)

I played the game super stealthily in the beginning. I would attack from a distance and hide until things settled down, the bombs were my weapon of choice. Don’t forget to use your shield and dodge, cook a bunch of foods and know when to use the elemental arrows/weapons. You can take out the fire wizard with just 1 ice arrow, same with the fire lizards.
I experiment a lot in this game and that’s what makes it so fun. Fighting by throwing the boomerang is super satisfying, probably my favorite weapon to use.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 13, 2018)

i am the dumbest ever....i was in Hyrule castle looking to finish up my korok seeds and not paying attention where i was going...and accidentally entered the sanctum....O.M.G.....BOOOMM!!!! ....freaked out....can't get out...i haven't even beat the eventide shrine quest and haven't done the trial of the sword....and yet...there is Ganon....super scary.....only thing i can do is try to blocked with shield parried....and was able to shoot him down.....and used urbosa's fury..he vanished....then...super big beast.....shoot the lights...then used revali's gale to hit the eye on the forehead....i was able to kill Ganon...OMG...only wanted all the korok seed in the castle..but ended up with Ganon...LMAO....


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 13, 2018)

i destroyed ganon but it didn't save...is it because i didn't finish all the shrine quest? it said destroy ganon complete but it's not saved in my game...the save was before i entered the sanctum...WHAT THE HEECCKK!!!!


----------



## Cress (Apr 13, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i destroyed ganon but it didn't save...is it because i didn't finish all the shrine quest? it said destroy ganon complete but it's not saved in my game...the save was before i entered the sanctum...WHAT THE HEECCKK!!!!



Yeah this game doesn't "save" when you beat Ganon. After beating him, your save file gets a star next to it, and the game loads you in front of the Sanctum. So you can't _truly_ defeat Ganon since you can't play any of the game after beating him.

It sounds strange but it's fairly common in a lot of games (every other Zelda game is exactly like this).


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 14, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i destroyed ganon but it didn't save...is it because i didn't finish all the shrine quest? it said destroy ganon complete but it's not saved in my game...the save was before i entered the sanctum...WHAT THE HEECCKK!!!!



You'll notice a star next to the save. That means the game has been beat. There is nothing wrong with it; it is to avoid the game no longer having a load, so they have to reset the save right before the fight to allow to keep fighting for something. It happens with every Zelda game, don't worry


----------



## LilithFirehawki (Apr 16, 2018)

Dont forget to get the royal recipes from the castle! It's really worth it.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 30, 2018)

oh i see....whew..thank you for letting me know....but i really wanted that bow of light...it was sooo cool...
now i'm trying to finish my album...but i don't think i can finish because i forgot to take pics of all the 4 boses, even koga (leader of yiga clan..he's funny lol) 
i still can't do the trial of the sword cuz i still can't do flurry attacks...i can deflect with the shield but flurry attack seems beyond me...instead of trying to jump sideways, i keep pushing the joystick down, so link keeps crouching in the middle of a fight...lol...i'm hopeless...


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 30, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> oh i see....whew..thank you for letting me know....but i really wanted that bow of light...it was sooo cool...
> now i'm trying to finish my album...but i don't think i can finish because i forgot to take pics of all the 4 boses, even koga (leader of yiga clan..he's funny lol)
> i still can't do the trial of the sword cuz i still can't do flurry attacks...i can deflect with the shield but flurry attack seems beyond me...instead of trying to jump sideways, i keep pushing the joystick down, so link keeps crouching in the middle of a fight...lol...i'm hopeless...



Don't worry, it takes practice. It took my awhile as well, but maybe try to let go and flick the analog stick when you're ready for a flurry rush. That way, you won't accidentally press it. As for those pictures, I found this; a thread that spoke of where you can get these boss pictures in case you miss them. 

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/189707-the-legend-of-zelda-breath-of-the-wild/75157933


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 10, 2018)

Matt0106 said:


> Don't worry, it takes practice. It took my awhile as well, but maybe try to let go and flick the analog stick when you're ready for a flurry rush. That way, you won't accidentally press it. As for those pictures, I found this; a thread that spoke of where you can get these boss pictures in case you miss them.
> 
> https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/189707-the-legend-of-zelda-breath-of-the-wild/75157933



thank you...i'll try that....and thanks for the info about the pictures....i can flurry sometimes but i still can't get the timing right so most of my flurry is by accident lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 10, 2018)

I just got the game not too long ago, and have been looking up stuff on youtube. Someone said you can use the magnesis rune and a metal weapon to flip over a decayed, inactive guardian, and get an ancient core real easy. I can't seem to do that. Maybe it is a specific one.


----------



## Matt0106 (May 11, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I just got the game not too long ago, and have been looking up stuff on youtube. Someone said you can use the magnesis rune and a metal weapon to flip over a decayed, inactive guardian, and get an ancient core real easy. I can't seem to do that. Maybe it is a specific one.



Actually it is the ones that are usually "detached" from the world. And they are usually over a bit of water, so instead of your method, try Cryonis. It should be able to fit just at the edge of the Guardian, and then it will just flip over.


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 12, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> thank you...i'll try that....and thanks for the info about the pictures....i can flurry sometimes but i still can't get the timing right so most of my flurry is by accident lol



I know it sounds dangerous, but Lynels are really easy to flurry rush. Maybe try attacking the red one near the Zora village. Flipping backwards while he is swinging his sword usually gives me a flurry rush after one or two of his attacks.

I am currently missing 9 shrines, but I am not sure where to look for them. It is so close, I don't really want to use a guide for it.


----------



## Vonny (May 12, 2018)

I’m thinking of getting the DLC but I’m not sure how it all works.  Can you chose the DLC in the menus or do I have to go out looking for it in my (already completed) save file?


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 14, 2018)

Vonny said:


> I’m thinking of getting the DLC but I’m not sure how it all works.  Can you chose the DLC in the menus or do I have to go out looking for it in my (already completed) save file?



The dlc just appears in your save file. It just shows a bunch of new quests unlocked when you start your game. I think master mode is the only one that starts another save file, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 14, 2018)

I just found this guy, I like him. Looks like you can fly using mine carts.

https://youtu.be/owPNZ1Ikqoc


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 17, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I just found this guy, I like him. Looks like you can fly using mine carts.
> 
> https://youtu.be/owPNZ1Ikqoc



yes i saw that...i would have never thought of that lol....it was really interesting...

- - - Post Merge - - -

someone tried this to for the one of the longest flight in the Ridgeland tower mini game...very cool...






- - - Post Merge - - -



TykiButterfree said:


> I know it sounds dangerous, but Lynels are really easy to flurry rush. Maybe try attacking the red one near the Zora village. Flipping backwards while he is swinging his sword usually gives me a flurry rush after one or two of his attacks.
> 
> I am currently missing 9 shrines, but I am not sure where to look for them. It is so close, I don't really want to use a guide for it.



i believe there are 2 lynel's (a white and blue/green) in the castle


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 17, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> yes i saw that...i would have never thought of that lol....it was really interesting...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Would you know if the lynels get one shotted by an ancient arrow?

Also, just got around to beating waterblight Ganon, and my amiibo drops seem better. Got a sword of the six sages, a guardian sword+, and a divine helm. I thought you only get the divine helms if you bought the dlc.


----------



## Garrett (May 17, 2018)

You can one shot a lynel with an ancient arrow, but you don't get any items. So if you just want to get one out of your way, use an ancient arrow. But if you're farming for items/weapons, do it the hard way.


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 18, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I just found this guy, I like him. Looks like you can fly using mine carts.
> 
> https://youtu.be/owPNZ1Ikqoc



I've tried to fly with a mine cart after seeing one of these videos, but I keep falling off. I have also seen videos of people using stasis+ to push two bosses near each other. Like talus vs guardian. But it still just looks like everyone attacks Link. lol


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 18, 2018)

i was trying to finish up my korok seeds and one of them was under Divine Beast Medoh and i was trying to avoid it but there was no way to get to the korok until i finish the champion ballad Revali...it was hard lol..i did all that hard fight to get to a korok seed..lmao...

i'm getting ready to do champion ballad Urbosa....i'm a bit weary because when i first fought thunderblight ganon, it was soo hard 
now i have to do it again w/ less weapon, no refill of hearts....etc...it will be even tougher....


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 18, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i was trying to finish up my korok seeds and one of them was under Divine Beast Medoh and i was trying to avoid it but there was no way to get to the korok until i finish the champion ballad Revali...it was hard lol..i did all that hard fight to get to a korok seed..lmao...
> 
> i'm getting ready to do champion ballad Urbosa....i'm a bit weary because when i first fought thunderblight ganon, it was soo hard
> now i have to do it again w/ less weapon, no refill of hearts....etc...it will be even tougher....



I found the Champion's Ballad boss fights for the Divine Beasts easier, but I suppose that it because I had faught them before so I knew how to beat them. So don't stress! If you beat them once before, you can do it again! As long as you know what you are doing


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 19, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> I found the Champion's Ballad boss fights for the Divine Beasts easier, but I suppose that it because I had faught them before so I knew how to beat them. So don't stress! If you beat them once before, you can do it again! As long as you know what you are doing



thank you..i got 3 but i'm having a hard time defeating waterblight.....it should be the easiest but not having a lot of arrows...well..lol...i need to practice on the flurry attack


----------



## mitfy (May 19, 2018)

i just finished the captured memories mission, and i gotta say, i'm basically the physical embodiment of the crying emoji


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 19, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> thank you..i got 3 but i'm having a hard time defeating waterblight.....it should be the easiest but not having a lot of arrows...well..lol...i need to practice on the flurry attack



I hear the flurry attack is the key to beating the trial of the sword, which I have yet to beat the second half. But I'm pretty good at the skill when going against White Lynels, I just keep jumping backwards when they come at me.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 20, 2018)

mitfy said:


> i just finished the captured memories mission, and i gotta say, i'm basically the physical embodiment of the crying emoji



me too...especially when link and zelda was being chased by guardian stalkers...wow...


on another note: i just got done beating one of the moldugas then the freaking BLOOD MOON rises.....like WHAT THE HECCCKK!!! all that work just to get on one of the korok seeds lmao
 thank goodness for Urbosa's fury lol


----------



## dedenne (May 20, 2018)

Urbosas fury is the best thing ever created lmao


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 20, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> Urbosas fury is the best thing ever created lmao



yes....she's my favorite....

and it looks like if i want to get all the koroks in wasteland area...i have to kill all 4 moldugas....like what she said....Urbosa's fury is the best especially after finishing Urbosa's song in champion ballad quest


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 20, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> yes....she's my favorite....
> 
> and it looks like if i want to get all the koroks in wasteland area...i have to kill all 4 moldugas....like what she said....Urbosa's fury is the best especially after finishing Urbosa's song in champion ballad quest



So you are using a guide to get the korok seeds? I've been using the mask and I think I have 434 seeds so far. Wait till you get to Akkala korok seeds >.< There is a golf one with a Lynel nearby.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 21, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> So you are using a guide to get the korok seeds? I've been using the mask and I think I have 434 seeds so far. Wait till you get to Akkala korok seeds >.< There is a golf one with a Lynel nearby.



i don't remember that one...maybe that's what i'm missing...i'm only missing 3 now lol..its like looking for a needle in a haystack


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 22, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i don't remember that one...maybe that's what i'm missing...i'm only missing 3 now lol..its like looking for a needle in a haystack



I'm at 470 something and even then it's like looking for a needle in a haystack. Good luck!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 22, 2018)

DuckBoi said:


> I'm at 470 something and even then it's like looking for a needle in a haystack. Good luck!



missing 2 now.....i missed one in kakariko village....and thank you..good luck to you too


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 22, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> missing 2 now.....i missed one in kakariko village....and thank you..good luck to you too



Omg! Chopper and Zoro!!! Anywho, how long did it take for you to get all of the korok seeds?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 23, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> missing 2 now.....i missed one in kakariko village....and thank you..good luck to you too



I found a video series showing how to get the seeds, divided by region. Looks like a couple channels did this.

https://youtu.be/ciQ_IMv1mqY

I have yet to go for the Master sword. Only did the elephant divine beast so far, I did get to Gerudo town and Death Mountain. Which one should I go for first?


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 23, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I found a video series showing how to get the seeds, divided by region. Looks like a couple channels did this.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ciQ_IMv1mqY
> 
> I have yet to go for the Master sword. Only did the elephant divine beast so far, I did get to Gerudo town and Death Mountain. Which one should I go for first?



thank you for the video....for me Naboris is the hardest out of all the divine beast...but Urbosa's fury is the best weapon of all

i took this picture and it's one of my favorite on the game...the Rito children..



- - - Post Merge - - -

about the master sword...until i can do flurry attacks and deflect attacks, i don't think i can do that quest..and it really sucks that we can't use the champions abilities to help us..

- - - Post Merge - - -

but i think i can get the motorcycle...especially you can use the abilities on the fight boss monk


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (May 23, 2018)

I was planning to use a strategy guide to play through the game, but I kept getting lost trying to go where the guide told me to go to continue the story.  It is a good game, albeit the nitpicks I have about it, but the world just feels too big and I'm worried that, at the rate I'm going, I'll never finish the game x.x


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 23, 2018)

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> I was planning to use a strategy guide to play through the game, but I kept getting lost trying to go where the guide told me to go to continue the story.  It is a good game, albeit the nitpicks I have about it, but the world just feels too big and I'm worried that, at the rate I'm going, I'll never finish the game x.x



I like getting lost. Also I've been following traveling merchants like an escort mission hoping for rain so I can buy Teli's ancient cores.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (May 23, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I like getting lost. Also I've been following traveling merchants like an escort mission hoping for rain so I can buy Teli's ancient cores.



I guess for me it's that I play sooooo many games that if I tried to strictly devote my time to just BotW, I'd put off buying other games I want and, if I did buy them, put off playing them.  I DO like how they made the world so large and vast though.  It really sells the whole open world concept, but I know it can also lead to taking longer to clear the game.

So it's like a fifty fifty thing for me.  Good game, but I wish I could clear it faster.  The open world, dungeoning out of order, side quests and the "Play how you want" concept alone mean that even if it was built more like the NES version in terms of world map size, you could still log hundreds of hours into the game regardless.  And DLC?  Only means you'll get more playtime out of it.

And the game itself makes me wonder if the future of main series Zelda is in open world or if future titles might or might not return to the days of linear pathed story driven Zelda games like ALLTP and OoT.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 23, 2018)

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> I was planning to use a strategy guide to play through the game, but I kept getting lost trying to go where the guide told me to go to continue the story.  It is a good game, albeit the nitpicks I have about it, but the world just feels too big and I'm worried that, at the rate I'm going, I'll never finish the game x.x



this is my first fighting/adventure game ever..i always play animal crossing...i didn't use guide to play, i just follow what the NPC suggested to do but the first thing i realize before doing any of the shrines and quests is to get the glider first and then unlock all the towers....i didn't like those blank maps...once you unlock the entire map of the game....every thing opens up and much easier to play the game...and you'll get so much quests you won't know where to start lol...this game is soo much fun...


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (May 23, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> this is my first fighting/adventure game ever..i always play animal crossing...i didn't use guide to play, i just follow what the NPC suggested to do but the first thing i realize before doing any of the shrines and quests is to get the glider first and then unlock all the towers....i didn't like those blank maps...once you unlock the entire map of the game....every thing opens up and much easier to play the game...and you'll get so much quests you won't know where to start lol...this game is soo much fun...



I always have enjoyed a good Zelda game to be honest and I did buy BotW at launch when I picked up my Switch too :3


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 26, 2018)

one more korok seed....urghhh....it's like trying to find a needle in a needle barrel...or whatever the saying is lol....anyone finish their korok and do you remember which was the very last one you did?


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 26, 2018)

*GOT THE GOLDEN POOP FROM HETSU  (finally)*



Spoiler: last korok seed









- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm missing one location


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 26, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> Spoiler: last korok seed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on the korok seeds! Good luck in finding your last location : D


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 26, 2018)

DuckBoi said:


> Congrats on the korok seeds! Good luck in finding your last location : D



thank you


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 29, 2018)

It even states it smells pretty bad.


----------



## mitfy (May 31, 2018)

i beat ganon! im gonna get the dlc soon but i feel too pained to go back into the game pre-ganon after just saving zelda from him. i really wish you could play post-ganon, like, zelda's resting in your house or something taking a nap (as i'm sure she really needs) and when you talk to NPCs (more notably the main ones you befriended in the regions like sidon and riju) comment on how the calamity seems to have been defeated and congratulate you and stuff (and if they ask about princess zelda you tell them she's resting and they just say something along the lines of 'ah yes, of course, she deserves a rest. well, i would love to see her when she is feeling better') and you go on your way. the other things that would be changed is that there's no more blood moon (but maybe enemies still respawn, but after like twice the amount of time and without a cutscene, just in case you need to farm for parts or soemthing) and guardians no longer attack you.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 2, 2018)

I just snuck around a blue Lynel to get 2 gold rupees on Tarm point. I didn't see any Taluses on Talus point. Do I have to get past at least one Molduga to get to the Great Fairy in the desert?


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 2, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I just snuck around a blue Lynel to get 2 gold rupees on Tarm point. I didn't see any Taluses on Talus point. Do I have to get past at least one Molduga to get to the Great Fairy in the desert?



i believe the 4 molduga's are flanking gerudo town...so yes...but the molduga's are not that hard...as long as you stay on top of a rock or columns you'll be okay...use bomb to lure him out

- - - Post Merge - - -



mitfy said:


> i beat ganon! im gonna get the dlc soon but i feel too pained to go back into the game pre-ganon after just saving zelda from him. i really wish you could play post-ganon, like, zelda's resting in your house or something taking a nap (as i'm sure she really needs) and when you talk to NPCs (more notably the main ones you befriended in the regions like sidon and riju) comment on how the calamity seems to have been defeated and congratulate you and stuff (and if they ask about princess zelda you tell them she's resting and they just say something along the lines of 'ah yes, of course, she deserves a rest. well, i would love to see her when she is feeling better') and you go on your way. the other things that would be changed is that there's no more blood moon (but maybe enemies still respawn, but after like twice the amount of time and without a cutscene, just in case you need to farm for parts or soemthing) and guardians no longer attack you.



yes i was pretty upset too but the star icon on your save game reminds me that i defeated him already....i like the blood moon because it re-spawn swords and shields too....besides we need those lizalfos to practice flurries so we can tackle the sword quest...it's hard and you can't use the champion's abilities in there...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 3, 2018)

There is a Hinox with a ball around it's neck just south of Hateno tower. I'm not seeing the pedestal it goes to.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 5, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There is a Hinox with a ball around it's neck just south of Hateno tower. I'm not seeing the pedestal it goes to.



it's up the hill above to him you won't miss it


----------



## lars708 (Jun 12, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There is a Hinox with a ball around it's neck just south of Hateno tower. I'm not seeing the pedestal it goes to.



There are two other Hinoxes with similar looking balls. Up a hill near them there are three pedestals. When all three balls are returned to the pedestals a new shrine will appear.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 22, 2018)

*aarrggghhh....i can't find where to find the last location to get the 0.9% ......any ideas???
*


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 4, 2018)

i posted a few pictures in my album..i have lots more, i will gradually add them when i have the time...let me know what you think...or post your favorite botw picture here on this thread to share...

https://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1660


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 4, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I just snuck around a blue Lynel to get 2 gold rupees on Tarm point. I didn't see any Taluses on Talus point. Do I have to get past at least one Molduga to get to the Great Fairy in the desert?



That blue lynel became a white maned one. They can teleport apparently. I like going for the one behind the Eldin great skeleton. You can pelt it with arrows from atop the oddly shaped rock column without it seeing you.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 4, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> That blue lynel became a white maned one. They can teleport apparently. I like going for the one behind the Eldin great skeleton. You can pelt it with arrows from atop the oddly shaped rock column without it seeing you.



i did that too but Lynel's arrow seems to always find me...like a it's a guiding missile lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 4, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i did that too but Lynel's arrow seems to always find me...like a it's a guiding missile lol



They sometimes shoot up in the air so it falls directly onto Link. I've mostly been farming a couple with swords and shock arrows, so I can use the upgraded rubber armor and a defense elixir. I would like to find one with a crusher/club or spear outside a cold area.


----------



## AnimalCrossing:) (Jul 8, 2018)

When you beat Ganon there is a star next to your save files. Sadly nothing else happens.


----------



## Matt0106 (Jul 9, 2018)

This is a completely random question, but has anyone bought the DLC and tried Master Mode? How hard is it?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 10, 2018)

Matt0106 said:


> This is a completely random question, but has anyone bought the DLC and tried Master Mode? How hard is it?


I've not, but I've read about it. Once you get a special weapon, you can one shot enemies, but they one shot you. Not sure if that is the case with champion themed shrines reduces the charging time of the champion powers.


----------



## lars708 (Jul 13, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I've not, but I've read about it. Once you get a special weapon, you can one shot enemies, but they one shot you. Not sure if that is the case with champion themed shrines reduces the charging time of the champion powers.



That's not what he's asking, you're talking about the Champion's Ballad story DLC.

Master mode differs from the normal game in that all enemies are 1 tier higher than their normal counterparts (so there are no red bokoblins). I think you also take double damage and there are flying platforms in the sky which have enemies and treasure on them. These weren't in the normal game either.

Aside from that though I don't think there are any differences


----------



## Lancelot (Jul 15, 2018)

Master mode isn't CRAZY hard once you be used to it. Especially cause the added floating platforms means a lot of your weapons are pretty strong from the off.

As long as you don't try and fight everything you come across you should be good. For some enemy camps for example, just run in, get weapons by eletricuting enemies, then run away


----------



## hestu (Jul 18, 2018)

Enemies can also regenerate health in master mode which can make boss battles a bit more difficult, esp if you enjoy taking your time haha.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 21, 2018)

hillaruhsaur said:


> Enemies can also regenerate health in master mode which can make boss battles a bit more difficult, esp if you enjoy taking your time haha.



if i play on master mode, do i have to start over again or can i continue where i am now?


----------



## hestu (Jul 21, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> if i play on master mode, do i have to start over again or can i continue where i am now?



From what i've heard I think you have to start over? But if you create another user account on your switch you can use that instead of starting over on your current game.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 21, 2018)

hillaruhsaur said:


> From what i've heard I think you have to start over? But if you create another user account on your switch you can use that instead of starting over on your current game.



i'm still not good in fighting that's why i haven't tried the master mode yet lol....i wanted to get the cycle and maybe try the trial of the swords first before playing master mode..


----------



## Cress (Jul 21, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> if i play on master mode, do i have to start over again or can i continue where i am now?



It makes a second save file, so you will have to start over but you can go back to your old save at anytime I believe.


----------



## Matt0106 (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks guys! I just want to know because I got BotW on Wii U, but I'm double-dipping for Switch during the holidays, and I'm getting the DLC this time, so I want the playthrough to be more challenging and different. I do know for a fact that the Great Plateau is... interesting to say the least, on Master Mode.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jul 29, 2018)

do i have to defeat all the lynel's to get 100%?


----------



## Matt0106 (Jul 30, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> do i have to defeat all the lynel's to get 100%?



I'm pretty sure you don't have to. As long as you get a picture of every variant, I think that will suffice.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 31, 2018)

I got this game like a month and a half ago. I’ve been playing short bursts of it every day and I never get bored exploring!! Currently just walking around getting korok seeds and expanding inventory stashes. I need like 50 something more to max out my weapons.. cries. Haven’t even attempted the last two divine beasts (Thunderblight and Fireblight) because I’m too preoccupied exploring. And I probably won’t do the main Ganon in Hyrule Castle until I finish all the shrines. Poor Zelda. 

I’m also upset that my compendium pictures are so terrible and they can’t be replaced with the professional versions if you’ve already taken them. All my Ganon pictures are like unrecognizable hahaha. Also my Lynel pictures are half cut off and right before the moment they are about to smash me, but good thing I can go back and take them again. :’D


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 31, 2018)

dizzy bone said:


> I got this game like a month and a half ago. I’ve been playing short bursts of it every day and I never get bored exploring!! Currently just walking around getting korok seeds and expanding inventory stashes. I need like 50 something more to max out my weapons.. cries. Haven’t even attempted the last two divine beasts (Thunderblight and Fireblight) because I’m too preoccupied exploring. And I probably won’t do the main Ganon in Hyrule Castle until I finish all the shrines. Poor Zelda.
> 
> I’m also upset that my compendium pictures are so terrible and they can’t be replaced with the professional versions if you’ve already taken them. All my Ganon pictures are like unrecognizable hahaha. Also my Lynel pictures are half cut off and right before the moment they are about to smash me, but good thing I can go back and take them again. :’D



One of my Lynel pics is of one aggressively pointing his bow at me.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 31, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> One of my Lynel pics is of one aggressively pointing his bow at me.



Lynels scare the crap out of me. i always look like an idiot fighting them in my rubber gear because I know those shock arrows just destroy me. There's always a point in the fight where I just take the high ground and we face off by shooting arrows at each other XD I need to get better at dodging and combos lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 31, 2018)

dizzy bone said:


> Lynels scare the crap out of me. i always look like an idiot fighting them in my rubber gear because I know those shock arrows just destroy me. There's always a point in the fight where I just take the high ground and we face off by shooting arrows at each other XD I need to get better at dodging and combos lol


I've been doing that as well. I'm just getting around to practicing the flurry rush because a guide recommends it for the final boss fight. Also after you get to Gerudo town, the side quest before the divine beast causes ninjas to spawn out of nowhere and attack you at random. 2 types depending on the area, mostly weak archers, both drop rupees and bananas. Might want to get more Korok puzzles out of the way before that.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 31, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> One of my Lynel pics is of one aggressively pointing his bow at me.



Haha I love getting the most ridiculous pictures for the compendium. My Guardian stalker's photo is of him with a red laser moments before shooting me, a Lynel pic when they do that stance where they recognise you. My favourites are the Lizalfos though, I've got several photos of them licking me xD


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 31, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I've been doing that as well. I'm just getting around to practicing the flurry rush because a guide recommends it for the final boss fight. Also after you get to Gerudo town, the side quest before the divine beast causes ninjas to spawn out of nowhere and attack you at random. 2 types depending on the area, mostly weak archers, both drop rupees and bananas. Might want to get more Korok puzzles out of the way before that.



I’m slowly getting better at parrying and flurry rushes but I feel like you need to know the exact timing for every enemy, or maybe I just suck :/ at least for the guardians I can only successfully parry them when I’m really up close. I found out (through just messing around and being a menace haha) that you can attack guards holding weapons in towns. They’ll attack you but you won’t take damage, and you can practice parrying their attacks. Not sure if it wares down durability though. 

Oh yeah, I haven’t done the Divine Beast Naboris yet but after you kill master Kogha, does the number of Yiga Clan ambushes around the world increase? They’re not that hard to kill just super annoying lol.



MayorOfMagix said:


> Haha I love getting the most ridiculous pictures for the compendium. My Guardian stalker's photo is of him with a red laser moments before shooting me, a Lynel pic when they do that stance where they recognise you. My favourites are the Lizalfos though, I've got several photos of them licking me xD



Omg haha yeah. After getting the monster masks it’s so fun going into camps and taking up close pics of enemies. I also love sneaking around underneath lizalfoes cause they can’t see you.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 31, 2018)

dizzy bone said:


> I’m slowly getting better at parrying and flurry rushes but I feel like you need to know the exact timing for every enemy, or maybe I just suck :/ at least for the guardians I can only successfully parry them when I’m really up close. I found out (through just messing around and being a menace haha) that you can attack guards holding weapons in towns. They’ll attack you but you won’t take damage, and you can practice parrying their attacks. Not sure if it wares down durability though.
> 
> Oh yeah, I haven’t done the Divine Beast Naboris yet but after you kill master Kogha, does the number of Yiga Clan ambushes around the world increase? They’re not that hard to kill just super annoying lol.
> 
> ...



Regarding the Yiga Clan, in addition to the ninjas posing as merchants and such you'll get random poofs accompanied by a villainous laugh, then they just start attacking. Pretty sure the Blademasters are limited to certain areas and don't have the one hit game over move they had in the hideout. Maybe bring a blizzrod to the hideout.

Regarding the flurry rush, after watching the following video, I went to practice against random bokoblin on the great plateau. Pretty sure it depends on the type of attack the enemy uses. I was just using the backflip dodge because I forgot about the side dodge. I countered the club swing from the side pretty well, but it nailed me with the jumping over the head club move while I backflipped.

https://youtu.be/Nm4eCduzqb0


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 1, 2018)

Oh yeah, I think Bokoblins and guardian scouts are the only enemies I’ve mastered the perfect dodge. But most of the times I instinctively do the backwards flip when I’m supposed to do a side jump so sometimes I get nailed too :’D

Ahh ok I figured. Because I read a minor spoiler about people doing the Thunderblight boss last purely because it slightly changes the gameplay. I’m guessing it’s the Yiga clan assassins now popping up out of nowhere aside the usual posing travelers? To avenge his death? XD To be honest I’m just avoiding that quest line because I know I’m gonna freak out and get super claustrophobic in that hideout... even though I can’t waitttt to get Urbosa’s fury.


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 4, 2018)

So I just retrieved the thunderhelm from the Yiga Clan hideout and that was one of the most stressful claustrophic experiences ever haha. I was able to sneak strike and kill all but one (the guy hanging out near the guard in front of the last room before you go to fight Kogha.) I managed to take him out by freezing him with the blizzard rod.. man it’s satisfying crushing them in ice form LOL. I was bummed I couldn’t get any windcleaver drops, for some reason killing them only dropped bananas and rupees? I’ve only gotten one drop of that from the Stolen Heirloom quest... do these guys spawn in the overworld too or do the skinny ninja ones only spawn?

Now I’m mentally preparing myself to fight Thunderblight Ganon because I heard he’s a pain. I think I’m more than prepared though because I have a 3-Star rubber suit and the master sword but still!! >< I generally freak out more than necessary during boss fights lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 4, 2018)

dizzy bone said:


> So I just retrieved the thunderhelm from the Yiga Clan hideout and that was one of the most stressful claustrophic experiences ever haha. I was able to sneak strike and kill all but one (the guy hanging out near the guard in front of the last room before you go to fight Kogha.) I managed to take him out by freezing him with the blizzard rod.. man it’s satisfying crushing them in ice form LOL. I was bummed I couldn’t get any windcleaver drops, for some reason killing them only dropped bananas and rupees? I’ve only gotten one drop of that from the Stolen Heirloom quest... do these guys spawn in the overworld too or do the skinny ninja ones only spawn?
> 
> Now I’m mentally preparing myself to fight Thunderblight Ganon because I heard he’s a pain. I think I’m more than prepared though because I have a 3-Star rubber suit and the master sword but still!! >< I generally freak out more than necessary during boss fights lol.



I've had the yiga bladmasters spawn the central area with the castle. Would you know what ancient arrows do against bosses? I haven't tried it. I was thinking about stocking up on those and some 5 shot lynel bows. I like over preparing too.


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 4, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I've had the yiga bladmasters spawn the central area with the castle. Would you know what ancient arrows do against bosses? I haven't tried it. I was thinking about stocking up on those and some 5 shot lynel bows. I like over preparing too.



LOL yes I am with you with over preparing. I’m always fully stocked with stuff and most of my armor sets for every situation are upgraded to 3 at least. I’m not the best at combat because I freak out easily so I need to do something for my defense :’D

I’ve never tried using an ancient arrow on a boss because I only got them after I beat the first two, and I never used them after that. I’m guessing they don’t one shot them but do significant damage when you hit them in the eye? I have about 10+ that I’m planning on using on my run to hyrule castle, specifically to take out the flying guardians when the time comes. I still need the drops from the stationary ones that are fairy easy to kill :’D 

Do you know if the blade masters have the same one-shot mechanic in the overworld?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 4, 2018)

dizzy bone said:


> LOL yes I am with you with over preparing. I’m always fully stocked with stuff and most of my armor sets for every situation are upgraded to 3 at least. I’m not the best at combat because I freak out easily so I need to do something for my defense :’D
> 
> I’ve never tried using an ancient arrow on a boss because I only got them after I beat the first two, and I never used them after that. I’m guessing they don’t one shot them but do significant damage when you hit them in the eye? I have about 10+ that I’m planning on using on my run to hyrule castle, specifically to take out the flying guardians when the time comes. I still need the drops from the stationary ones that are fairy easy to kill :’D
> 
> Do you know if the blade masters have the same one-shot mechanic in the overworld?



The ancient arrows would help to farm the rare giant ancient cores needed to upgrade the ancient set fully, and the divine helms from the champion amiibo if you have those. Pretty sure the giant cores only come from the big walking ones.

The only part of the boss fight with thunderblight ganon I had some trouble with was when he summoned spike things you need to use your magnesis rune on and either hit him with it, or maneuver it under him before he uses it as a lightning rod.

I don't think the blademasters don't have the same one-shot mechanic in the overworld. I've been hit close range and not had a game over in the field. Not sure if it was the same attack. 

I'm waiting to get the Majora's Mask Link amiibo before going to eventide, then maybe Ganon. Pretty sure you can use amiibo on that island challenge.


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 4, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The ancient arrows would help to farm the rare giant ancient cores needed to upgrade the ancient set fully, and the divine helms from the champion amiibo if you have those. Pretty sure the giant cores only come from the big walking ones.
> 
> The only part of the boss fight with thunderblight ganon I had some trouble with was when he summoned spike things you need to use your magnesis rune on and either hit him with it, or maneuver it under him before he uses it as a lightning rod.
> 
> ...



Ohhh wait do ancient arrows on guardians make them drop mats? That’s nice. I thought they’d just disappear like the other foes (lol I admit I used it on an Lynel once to just get him out the way when I was korok seed hunting). I do enjoy hacking away at guardians though. Also parrying their laser beams are super satisfying. 

I watched some thunderblight boss fights and I was surprised how most people dodged those rods when they initially fall down. I’m pretty sure I’d run around and still get hit lol. Also I hateeee controlling the magnesis mechanic. For some reason I can never gauge it properly even with the little blue marker... I had trouble with sooo many electricity shrines because I dropped the damn metal cube somewhere I shouldn’t have lol. 

Oh yeah, I should attempt eventide at one point. I went really early on in the game and I was just like NOPE. I thought they strip you naked though so you can’t use your items or clothes? Majora’s Mask seems really helpful in general though, so I can’t wait to get DLC. I like leisurely exploring the world so I usually switch between monster masks when I’m travelling to blend in  If only there was an octorok mask LOL


----------



## Cress (Aug 4, 2018)

dizzy bone said:


> So I just retrieved the thunderhelm from the Yiga Clan hideout and that was one of the most stressful claustrophic experiences ever haha. I was able to sneak strike and kill all but one (the guy hanging out near the guard in front of the last room before you go to fight Kogha.) I managed to take him out by freezing him with the blizzard rod.. man it?s satisfying crushing them in ice form LOL. I was bummed I couldn?t get any windcleaver drops, for some reason killing them only dropped bananas and rupees? I?ve only gotten one drop of that from the Stolen Heirloom quest... do these guys spawn in the overworld too or do the skinny ninja ones only spawn?
> 
> Now I?m mentally preparing myself to fight Thunderblight Ganon because I heard he?s a pain. I think I?m more than prepared though because I have a 3-Star rubber suit and the master sword but still!! >< I generally freak out more than necessary during boss fights lol.



After you beat that boss and finish the divine beast, the Blademasters will spawn in the overworld (anywhere, not just near Hyrule Castle). And no, they don't 1-shot you so you won't have to worry about that.

ngl the Yiga Hideout is one of my favorite areas in the game just because it's really fun to see all of the different ways everyone gets through it. Killing everyone is probably the slowest way though... But yeah, some people just sneak their way through, some people use the bananas as bait, some people use Stasis+ if they have it by that point, and there's this guy who ended up trapping all of the Yigas together and burned them all at once.


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 4, 2018)

Cress said:


> After you beat that boss and finish the divine beast, the Blademasters will spawn in the overworld (anywhere, not just near Hyrule Castle). And no, they don't 1-shot you so you won't have to worry about that.
> 
> ngl the Yiga Hideout is one of my favorite areas in the game just because it's really fun to see all of the different ways everyone gets through it. Killing everyone is probably the slowest way though... But yeah, some people just sneak their way through, some people use the bananas as bait, some people use Stasis+ if they have it by that point, and there's this guy who ended up trapping all of the Yigas together and burned them all at once.



Haha I was going to just sneak my way through the whole thing but with my stealth set and stealth buff (yes I know, overkill) it was just too easy to walk behind them and whack em so I thought I might as well. I’m an idiot and almost fell in front of them just trying to toss the banana from the roof. I actually used my bomb runes to distract a few. But yeah it was a pretty interesting area. I actually came across the master Kogha arena before in my travels and I was so confused what was supposed to happen there. That was a pretty dumb boss fight.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 4, 2018)

dizzy bone said:


> Ohhh wait do ancient arrows on guardians make them drop mats? That’s nice. I thought they’d just disappear like the other foes (lol I admit I used it on an Lynel once to just get him out the way when I was korok seed hunting). I do enjoy hacking away at guardians though. Also parrying their laser beams are super satisfying.
> 
> I watched some thunderblight boss fights and I was surprised how most people dodged those rods when they initially fall down. I’m pretty sure I’d run around and still get hit lol. Also I hateeee controlling the magnesis mechanic. For some reason I can never gauge it properly even with the little blue marker... I had trouble with sooo many electricity shrines because I dropped the damn metal cube somewhere I shouldn’t have lol.
> 
> Oh yeah, I should attempt eventide at one point. I went really early on in the game and I was just like NOPE. I thought they strip you naked though so you can’t use your items or clothes? Majora’s Mask seems really helpful in general though, so I can’t wait to get DLC. I like leisurely exploring the world so I usually switch between monster masks when I’m travelling to blend in  If only there was an octorok mask LOL



One shot with an ancient arrow in the eye of a walking guardian takes it out, and provides more drops than the decayed ones.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 7, 2018)

The Tabantha Great Bridge is a great place to farm Dinraal parts. It flies right under the bridge. It shows up around midnight. There is also a Lynel with a crusher near the shrine.


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 7, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The Tabantha Great Bridge is a great place to farm Dinraal parts. It flies right under the bridge. It shows up around midnight. There is also a Lynel with a crusher near the shrine.



I got so excited when I first saw it down there that I flew onto it and burned myself hahaha. It’s definitely the best spot to farm him and it’s nice that the stable is so close by. Tbh the spring of wisdom(?) freeing the dragon quest was one of my favorites in the game so far. I love all the dragons! I’m sad that I’ve done most of the intense quests that the “wow” factor is gone. I’m still hoping to run into some epic quests or spots I’ve missed though. 

I went just about crazy trying to complete then “under the red moon” quest. It seems like the blood moon only comes in the most inconvenient times (like when I’m in the middle of fighting a Lynel lol) and then I forget to warp there or I’m too late. But thankfully I saw it when I was farming mats to upgrade my gear. Also the dude at the dueling peaks stable has the craziest dialogue during the blood moon.


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 7, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'm waiting to get the Majora's Mask Link amiibo before going to eventide, then maybe Ganon. Pretty sure you can use amiibo on that island challenge.



Unfortunately you can't use amiibo during Eventide's quest.


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 9, 2018)

Welp. I accidentally completed all the Kass shrine quests without knowing (I guess the blood moon one was the last one!!),



Spoiler: storyline stuff



I didn’t even know he had a special cut scene/song until I saw him again at Rito Village. It actually made me quite sad. It sucks that no one really knows/remember who Link is besides some of the Zora people, those old ass sheikahs and I guess Kass knew too... this whole time!!! :’D I’m going to miss seeing him around the overworld with his accordion merp.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 9, 2018)

Why do people still talk about this game, its not a very exciting game at all and its old news.


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 9, 2018)

ZeldaNumber1 said:


> Why do people still talk about this game, its not a very exciting game at all and its old news.



Because some people may have only just bought it, or are playing through it at their own pace. I haven't played it for months personally, but that's only because I've beaten both Normal & Master Modes, I have no interest in collecting all the Korok Seeds and I've already clocked 665 hours on it. In my opinion, it's the best Switch game so far, and my personal favourite Zelda game (except maybe Majora's Mask). Not to mention that it's the 5th and joint-3rd highest-rated video game ever made on GameRankings and Metacritic respectively, the two most well-respected websites when it comes to aggregate video game scoring. New Leaf is even older, arguably less exciting, and here we are on a website that has entire fora dedicated to that one game - so why shouldn't we be talking about it?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 9, 2018)

Markiemania95 said:


> Because some people may have only just bought it, or are playing through it at their own pace. I haven't played it for months personally, but that's only because I've beaten both Normal & Master Modes, I have no interest in collecting all the Korok Seeds and I've already clocked 665 hours on it. In my opinion, it's the best Switch game so far, and my personal favourite Zelda game (except maybe Majora's Mask). Not to mention that it's the 5th and joint-3rd highest-rated video game ever made on GameRankings and Metacritic respectively, the two most well-respected websites when it comes to aggregate video game scoring. New Leaf is even older, arguably less exciting, and here we are on a website that has entire fora dedicated to that one game - so why shouldn't we be talking about it?



I wish the game didn't have so many ratings. And collecting seeds is pretty boring, and THAT IS CRAZY HOW MANY HOURS you have on Stink of the Wild, when I first finished the game my hours said it was 55 hours on botw. On my other switch profile it was like no hours at all because I cheat in botw to finish the game. Today I just keep doing the final boss fight when I get very bored and I got nothing else to do in real life. I did lost track on how many times I finished botw and same thing with Ocarina of Time.
So that is why the game isn't so fun, I mean it was never really fun in the first place. This game is way to easy even in master mode.


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 9, 2018)

ZeldaNumber1 said:


> I wish the game didn't have so many ratings. And collecting seeds is pretty boring, and THAT IS CRAZY HOW MANY HOURS you have on Stink of the Wild, when I first finished the game my hours said it was 55 hours on botw. On my other switch profile it was like no hours at all because I cheat in botw to finish the game. Today I just keep doing the final boss fight when I get very bored and I got nothing else to do in real life. I did lost track on how many times I finished botw and same thing with Ocarina of Time.
> So that is why the game isn't so fun, I mean it was never really fun in the first place. This game is way to easy even in master mode.



To be honest a large amount of that time was spent scanning in all of the Zelda amiibo continuously until I finally got all of the exclusive armour, fighting Silver Lynels for Star Fragments, and then upgrading all of the equipment with said Fragments. Aside from the Korok Seeds, I have literally done everything there is to do in the game - all Side & Shrine Quests, both DLCs, all Key Items (aside from Hestu's Gift, of course), etc. Then there's also just the times I've spent messing about and exploring aimlessly. I refuse to look at a walkthrough as well, which is one of the main reasons I haven't found all of the Koroks.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 9, 2018)

Markiemania95 said:


> To be honest a large amount of that time was spent scanning in all of the Zelda amiibo continuously until I finally got all of the exclusive armour, fighting Silver Lynels for Star Fragments, and then upgrading all of the equipment with said Fragments. Aside from the Korok Seeds, I have literally done everything there is to do in the game - all Side & Shrine Quests, both DLCs, all Key Items (aside from Hestu's Gift, of course), etc. Then there's also just the times I've spent messing about andexploring aimlessly. I refuse to look at a walkthrough as well, which is one of the main reasons I haven't found all of the Koroks.



I remember I did all the shrines and side quests in one week 6 months ago and I got no botw amiibo besides the lame link one but my sister keeps it for herself, so I can't always use it. Its really no point of that amiibo because it just gives you food, like I even care about food. But more I realize I did do everything in the game, by earning the armor sets, saving the great fairies and a lot other stuff too. Only thing I can't do is get the special armor from the amiibos, because I don't have the right amiibos.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I can still read the words you said in white.
Anyways cya


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 10, 2018)

ZeldaNumber1 said:


> I remember I did all the shrines and side quests in one week 6 months ago and I got no botw amiibo besides the lame link one but my sister keeps it for herself, so I can't always use it. Its really no point of that amiibo because it just gives you food, like I even care about food. But more I realize I did do everything in the game, by earning the armor sets, saving the great fairies and a lot other stuff too. Only thing I can't do is get the special armor from the amiibos, because I don't have the right amiibos.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Good for you, I wasn’t trying to hide the white text from you lol. I made it white because it’s a spoiler, but I didn’t want to use the forum’s spoiler function because it would have cut my post in half.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 10, 2018)

Markiemania95 said:


> Good for you, I wasn?t trying to hide the white text from you lol. I made it white because it?s a spoiler, but I didn?t want to use the forum?s spoiler function because it would have cut my post in half.



Yeah I don't like when the spoilers takes half of your post.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Aug 11, 2018)

ZeldaNumber1 said:


> I wish the game didn't have so many ratings. And collecting seeds is pretty boring, and THAT IS CRAZY HOW MANY HOURS you have on Stink of the Wild, when I first finished the game my hours said it was 55 hours on botw. On my other switch profile it was like no hours at all because I cheat in botw to finish the game. Today I just keep doing the final boss fight when I get very bored and I got nothing else to do in real life. I did lost track on how many times I finished botw and same thing with Ocarina of Time.
> So that is why the game isn't so fun, I mean it was never really fun in the first place. This game is way to easy even in master mode.



have you ever tried playing this game without a cheat? it's really fun when you actually achieve or finish a quest on your own...and the graphics is great...this is my first role playing fight game ever...and it's very exciting....but i still get so nervous battling lynel and that is in the normal mode...i'm on 99.91% completion on this game and i still can't find the last location i've missed to get the 100% completion....i can't get pass level 4 on the master sword challenge (normal mode...i'm not very good in fighting)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 11, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> have you ever tried playing this game without a cheat? it's really fun when you actually achieve or finish a quest on your own...and the graphics is great...this is my first role playing fight game ever...and it's very exciting....but i still get so nervous battling lynel and that is in the normal mode...i'm on 99.91% completion on this game and i still can't find the last location i've missed to get the 100% completion....i can't get pass level 4 on the master sword challenge (normal mode...i'm not very good in fighting)



I rather do my cheating way because doing my way is funner and then after I did the boss fight I did all the shrines and quests. And I don't use guides at all with zelda games because I hate reading and playing the game of the same time.
Oh and yay for you, for finishing your museum.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh good luck on getting better at your fighting, and I won't reply back because I don't like talking about this game because I'm really no fan of this strange zelda game.
cya


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 12, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> have you ever tried playing this game without a cheat? it's really fun when you actually achieve or finish a quest on your own...and the graphics is great...this is my first role playing fight game ever...and it's very exciting....but i still get so nervous battling lynel and that is in the normal mode...i'm on 99.91% completion on this game and i still can't find the last location i've missed to get the 100% completion....i can't get pass level 4 on the master sword challenge (normal mode...i'm not very good in fighting)



Most of the shrines aren’t particularly hard but I make a lot of mistakes (like falling off platforms and being way off with my timing like an idiot) and I get frustrated easily, so it definitely is satisfying completing them. I can see why people think BOTW doesn’t rank on the top Zelda games though.. it had a lot of potential since it’s such a vast world but I think most of the side quests are pointless (with real crappy rewards) and it can get too grindy at times. But it’s still enough of a challenge for me to be interested in it. I almost threw my switch out of frustration and warped out of the naboris dungeon because it was giving me motion sickness and making me feel claustrophobic barf. This is the first time in the game I felt like this. I’m happy that I was able to complete most shrines and beasts without a guide but this naboris is driving me crazy. As much as I enjoy this game, I don’t even think I’m gonna do a master mode file (or maybe after a long long break) Just thinking about doing all the shrines and especially this dumb camel is going to drive me insane. Also I’m like 500 koroks in and I give up lol.


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 12, 2018)

Double post


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Aug 19, 2018)

i double checked my map...i have all 120 locations required to get the 100%
but i'm still at 99.91% completion..i've even tried to do all the dog treasure hunt...i can't finish one..the tarrey town dog...the treasure is 10 bomb arrows...and it won't show me the treasure...maybe because i have plenty of bomb arrows? but i have lots of ice arrows and i got the treasure on that one....i fed the dog all kinds of food...it didn't work....


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Aug 20, 2018)

*✿✿✿  Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild 100% complete ✿✿✿*

YUSH !!! i got it 100% completion....i double checked the location and i have all 120 on my map...i can't figure out what i'm missing...and i saw this video about the champion ballad's final trial and the reward is the motorcycle....i thought it would be fun to have it and i will not have to go to a stable to get a horse for a long travel...so i got it...and saw i'm 100% complete...i thought this quest is not included but this proves that it does need to be completed to get the 100%....thank goodness the trial of the sword is not included..i can't get pass the first part of it lol...now, master mode   **  ? lol....


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Aug 21, 2018)

*Stalhorse*

i found this photo in my album...it's spooky lol


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Sep 18, 2018)

i got 100% completion on the game...i do have to try Trial of the Sword...i get so frustrated..i can't get pass level 3 lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 18, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i got 100% completion on the game...i do have to try Trial of the Sword...i get so frustrated..i can't get pass level 3 lol



I haven't even bothered with that yet. I started a new normal game, and the apparatus puzzles seem more difficult somehow.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Sep 19, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I haven't even bothered with that yet. I started a new normal game, and the apparatus puzzles seem more difficult somehow.



i would like to start a master mode but too scared of fighting those gold lynels lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 3, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i would like to start a master mode but too scared of fighting those gold lynels lol



I was going to say that I can still bombard a least on lynel with bomb arrows without getting spotted sometimes, then I read that in master mode enemies spot you more easily, and they restore health over time if you don't keep hitting them. Do I have to pay to get master mode?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luna Moonbug said:


> i would like to start a master mode but too scared of fighting those gold lynels lol



I was going to say that I can still bombard a least on lynel with bomb arrows without getting spotted sometimes, then I read that in master mode enemies spot you more easily, and they restore health over time if you don't keep hitting them. Do I have to pay to get master mode?


----------



## Jeongguk (Oct 3, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I was going to say that I can still bombard a least on lynel with bomb arrows without getting spotted sometimes, then I read that in master mode enemies spot you more easily, and they restore health over time if you don't keep hitting them. Do I have to pay to get master mode?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



They do regenerate health slowly^^ I’m sure they see you easier too, but in my regular and in master I basically only use the fully upgraded Sheikah stealth suit (best looking and most useful in my opinion. especially with increased night speed!!^^). With the stealth suit upgraded so much that enemies only notice you when you’re basically touching them in regular mode, it’s not much different in master!! Maybe a bit easier. You do have to pay though. If you don’t wanna spend much you can just buy the first DLC and not the second one (so not Champions Ballad). Super worth it!! Both are super worth it, DLC wise. Master Trials and Champion’s Ballad added a little more to the story that I think was the weakest quality of botw by a LONG shot.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 3, 2018)

Jeongguk said:


> They do regenerate health slowly^^ I’m sure they see you easier too, but in my regular and in master I basically only use the fully upgraded Sheikah stealth suit (best looking and most useful in my opinion. especially with increased night speed!!^^). With the stealth suit upgraded so much that enemies only notice you when you’re basically touching them in regular mode, it’s not much different in master!! Maybe a bit easier. You do have to pay though. If you don’t wanna spend much you can just buy the first DLC and not the second one (so not Champions Ballad). Super worth it!! Both are super worth it, DLC wise. Master Trials and Champion’s Ballad added a little more to the story that I think was the weakest quality of botw by a LONG shot.



Um where did you get your information from regarding the DLC? Because you CAN'T buy the packs seperately you have to buy the €20/$20 expansion pass. It's not possible to get parts of the DLC in different ways.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Oct 6, 2018)

i can't get pass the first part of the trial of the sword lol....my hand eye coordination sucks


----------



## Jeongguk (Oct 7, 2018)

lars708 said:


> Um where did you get your information from regarding the DLC? Because you CAN'T buy the packs seperately you have to buy the €20/$20 expansion pass. It's not possible to get parts of the DLC in different ways.



Oh! My apologies. I bought the expansion card in convenience stores before Champion’s Ballad was really announced, but it was a full DLC card so I thought in other places they would sell them on cards in stores.. after they released the second DLC I thought they did that, but I already had both so I never looked into it .. ;; I’m sorry..


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jan 12, 2019)

i don't know why but i'm afraid to try master mode...but i want to though...lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 12, 2019)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i don't know why but i'm afraid to try master mode...but i want to though...lol



I'm still too cheap to.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jan 13, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'm still too cheap to.



i'm a scardy cat lol...


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jan 14, 2019)

Goron vigilance Daruk ; Rito confidence Revali ; Gerudo spirit Urbosa.....how about Mipha? Does anyone knows hers?


----------



## Matt0106 (Jan 14, 2019)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i don't know why but i'm afraid to try master mode...but i want to though...lol



Don't be. I haven't played it, but what I do know is that you simply have to change the way you play. You can no longer kill all the enemies, and instead, you have to be sneaking and be a thief; run into camps, steal their weapons and run off. Also MINOR SPOILER: There's a Black Lynel on the Great Plateau in a field, so keep your distance. I'd say go for it! It'll be more like a stealth game.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jan 14, 2019)

Matt0106 said:


> Don't be. I haven't played it, but what I do know is that you simply have to change the way you play. You can no longer kill all the enemies, and instead, you have to be sneaking and be a thief; run into camps, steal their weapons and run off. Also MINOR SPOILER: There's a Black Lynel on the Great Plateau in a field, so keep your distance. I'd say go for it! It'll be more like a stealth game.



I just can't master the flurry attacks..if I start a master mode file, I won't have urbosa's fury anymore...lol...beating thunderblight ganon was the hardest for me on normal mode...it will hardest in master mode


----------



## Matt0106 (Jan 14, 2019)

Luna Moonbug said:


> I just can't master the flurry attacks..if I start a master mode file, I won't have urbosa's fury anymore...lol...beating thunderblight ganon was the hardest for me on normal mode...it will hardest in master mode



Don't worry, it will come with practice. If it makes you feel better, I suck at parrying xD


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 14, 2019)

Luna Moonbug said:


> I just can't master the flurry attacks..if I start a master mode file, I won't have urbosa's fury anymore...lol...beating thunderblight ganon was the hardest for me on normal mode...it will hardest in master mode



I didn't try hard mode, but with that one I can't remember if I used a 5 shot burst lynel bow with ancient arrows until the part where you use magnesis on the lightning rods, or froze him with stasis and hit him that way.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 15, 2019)

Just got a thunder spear from a molduga, neat.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 15, 2019)

I haven’t played the game in a while but I recently bought mipha’s amiibo to complete my champions set and it reminded me that I still have 2 more floors of the trial of the sword as well as the final shrine for the champion ballad still left to do on my main file. I’ll probably attempt the trial again this weekend!! And I still haven’t gone to Ganon yet lol!! 

^ I have no idea what thunderblight is like in master mode, but strangely he was one of the easiest for me. Even facing him in the champions ballad wasn’t too bad. I suck at parrying too, but as long as you keep your shield up to block the lightning speed attacks he’s quite easy to take down. Now Waterblight was the hardest for me. I just couldn’t get him to stay on a platform close enough for me to attack him. I pretty much flew up to the top of the arena area, hid and waited for urbosa’s fury to finish cooling down and spammed that to kill him lol.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 16, 2019)

I recently started a file in Master Mode. Bokoblins are now more dangerous for me than Guardians. I feel like this is wrong. Lol

I also used the giant barrel near the cabin on Great Plateau to sneak up on the Lyonel. I got the barrel in front of him. He just kept walking into it and then looked suspicious. Unfortunately, I couldn't move away without being spotted. I ran and thought I escaped, but the he sniped me with a bomb or fire arrow. Such overkill. XD


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 16, 2019)

TykiButterfree said:


> I recently started a file in Master Mode. Bokoblins are now more dangerous for me than Guardians. I feel like this is wrong. Lol
> 
> I also used the giant barrel near the cabin on Great Plateau to sneak up on the Lyonel. I got the barrel in front of him. He just kept walking into it and then looked suspicious. Unfortunately, I couldn't move away without being spotted. I ran and thought I escaped, but the he sniped me with a bomb or fire arrow. Such overkill. XD



Haha!! Lynels are too ridiculous with their bows. I encountered one in the tabantha snowfields region when I was still quite early into my game play (before that I only killed the red one on the mountain for the arrow quest). I thought I would just shoot down at it from a nearby mountain and hide for cover but he noticed me right away and man... his arrows are like homing missiles. I was just running around blind on the mountain waiting for it to inevitably kill me with shock arrows lol u_u


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jan 29, 2019)

finally finish the beginning trial of the sword...most of my injuries are self-afflicted lol...i keep bombing myself....lol


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 30, 2019)

Luna Moonbug said:


> finally finish the beginning trial of the sword...most of my injuries are self-afflicted lol...i keep bombing myself....lol



bombs are risky in the trials so i would avoid using them unless absolutely necessary!! my favourite weapons in the trials are spears, especially when fighting lizafoes to get distance between you and them... and the korok leaf!! whenever there's a body of water, just blow the bokoblins off the platform lol. good luck with the rest!!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 1, 2019)

*real life monster curry mix*

I bought a real life monster curry mix...lol....i was in 711 in Zushi, Kanagawa and saw it on a bin and thought it was some kinda souvenir (i can't read Japanese..lol) ...i had to share the picture to you...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 4, 2019)

Luna Moonbug said:


> I bought a real life monster curry mix...lol....i was in 711 in Zushi, Kanagawa and saw it on a bin and thought it was some kinda souvenir (i can't read Japanese..lol) ...i had to share the picture to you...
> View attachment 223465



You wouldn't get that kind of thing around here.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 4, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You wouldn't get that kind of thing around here.



no...i'm in Japan, on vacation , visited Akihabara and it's so cool, lots of anime/manga stuff...


----------



## lars708 (Feb 13, 2019)

I continued playing on my master mode save for a bit yesterday. I must say it's a lotta fun revisiting this game! I'm on my way to Vah Naboris for my first Divine Beast. Looking to change up my playthrough by swapping the order I did the beasts in originally around. The order I did first was Ruta > Medoh > Naboris > Rudania. Now I want to go Naboris > Rudania > Medoh > Ruta.

Also the enemies are so powerful it's barely worth fighting any when you start out bc they'll heal out all damage you did with your puny weapons in mere seconds.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Feb 17, 2019)

I've purposefully not touched the game since I beat it at launch in hopes I'll forget it and can replay it as if it were fresh

I'm still undecided on Master Mode. It sounds so interesting, but anecdotes like above make it sound equally frustrating


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 18, 2019)

lars708 said:


> I continued playing on my master mode save for a bit yesterday. I must say it's a lotta fun revisiting this game! I'm on my way to Vah Naboris for my first Divine Beast. Looking to change up my playthrough by swapping the order I did the beasts in originally around. The order I did first was Ruta > Medoh > Naboris > Rudania. Now I want to go Naboris > Rudania > Medoh > Ruta.
> 
> Also the enemies are so powerful it's barely worth fighting any when you start out bc they'll heal out all damage you did with your puny weapons in mere seconds.



i should start a master mode too...but i'm a scardy cat lol


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 25, 2019)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i should start a master mode too...but i'm a scardy cat lol



Master Mode honestly isn't much harder than Normal. The only thing that might be irksome is that enemies start to regenerate if you don't hit them for a few seconds.

Here's some advice for when you start Master Mode: Go grab Majora's Mask and the Phantom Ganon DLC items ASAP. In that order. Majora's Mask will make all enemies (except Lynels) passive towards you, which makes the game much more manageable. After those, grab the Phantom Armor set so you have an Attack Boost set for when you DO have to engage in combat.

Cooking Tips:
Any ingredient with the word "Hearty" in it can be cooked by itself and results in a meal that will completely restore ALL of your hearts, no matter how many you have. Hearty Durians can be farmed on a ledge just off of the Tower in the Faron Region, I think. Several trees around there have 2-3 up in them. Any ingredient with "Endura" in it's name can be cooked by itself which results in a meal that fully restores your Stamina Wheel. Endura Shrooms from East Wind in Hateno Village, they also grow behind Malanya's Great Fairy Fountain in Malanya Spring. Three Endura Shrooms grow under the hut in Lurelin Village that Kiana and her husband sleep in at night as well. You have to crouch to reach those.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 2, 2019)

okay...creating a master mode file ....wish me luck lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alaros said:


> Master Mode honestly isn't much harder than Normal. The only thing that might be irksome is that enemies start to regenerate if you don't hit them for a few seconds.
> 
> Here's some advice for when you start Master Mode: Go grab Majora's Mask and the Phantom Ganon DLC items ASAP. In that order. Majora's Mask will make all enemies (except Lynels) passive towards you, which makes the game much more manageable. After those, grab the Phantom Armor set so you have an Attack Boost set for when you DO have to engage in combat.
> 
> ...



okay...creating a master mode file ....wish me luck lol


----------



## Markiemania95 (Mar 7, 2019)

Decided to go back to the game for its 2nd anniversary and finally get 100% on Normal. Discovered I'd managed to get 609 Korok Seeds on my own, used a guide for the remaining 291. Now all I need to do on Master Mode is beat the Trial of the Sword and collect another 400-odd seeds...


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 14, 2019)

Okay so after selling my Wii U version of BotW and going too many months without it, I am finally buying it for Switch tomorrow, with the DLC this time, and I'm so excited that I think I might cry when I boot it up xD It's been too long since I've last played.


----------



## Nickerous (Mar 15, 2019)

I?ve found all the shrines....3 times and am over 70 on a 4th play through now.  Just don?t want to play anything else it seems.  Not for any length of time anyway.


----------



## Ojo46 (Mar 22, 2019)

All I have left in the game is to explore three more of the regions and then go off to fight Ganon


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm 40 hours in and I've only completed Dueling Peaks and Hateno. Finding Koroks is such a pain xD


----------



## Antonio (Mar 31, 2019)

This game is so much fun. 65 hours in and already beaten the DLC and Ganon. The motorcycle is amazing.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 7, 2019)

I've been playing a lot of BOTW as of recent, I did get the game again on Switch but I never completed it when I played on Wii U. Done the Beginner's Trials and I've started doing the Champion's Ballad.


----------



## vinesse (Apr 7, 2019)

I believe I've gotten near 100 hours on the game, and I have yet to fight Ganon, mainly because then it'll be over then... But I have completed every side quest I can get my hands on, and almost every shrine!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 7, 2019)

vinesse said:


> I believe I've gotten near 100 hours on the game, and I have yet to fight Ganon, mainly because then it'll be over then... But I have completed every side quest I can get my hands on, and almost every shrine!



There is gathering the items for upgrading the clothes set you get from getting all the shrines. Then after Ganon, Kilton tasks you with defeating all the Hinox, stone taluses and Molduga. I can refer you to a youtube channel that did a guide on getting every shrine, I think he missed one or two though. I have a thick, hard cover guide as well.


----------



## vinesse (Apr 7, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There is gathering the items for upgrading the clothes set you get from getting all the shrines. Then after Ganon, Kilton tasks you with defeating all the Hinox, stone taluses and Molduga. I can refer you to a youtube channel that did a guide on getting every shrine, I think he missed one or two though. I have a thick, hard cover guide as well.



Haha, I think I'm good! I have three hardcover guide books, this one, this one, and this one. Someday I'll get around to beating Ganon, but there's just so much to do beforehand that I keep getting sidetracked.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 7, 2019)

vinesse said:


> Haha, I think I'm good! I have three hardcover guide books, this one, this one, and this one. Someday I'll get around to beating Ganon, but there's just so much to do beforehand that I keep getting sidetracked.



I have the middle one. I thought the one I have was the first one you listed, with added dlc and amiibo info.

Also I'm hoping that the Young Link amiibo coming out on the 12th does something in this game.


----------



## vinesse (Apr 7, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I have the middle one. I thought the one I have was the first one you listed, with added dlc and amiibo info.
> 
> Also I'm hoping that the Young Link amiibo coming out on the 12th does something in this game.



I love the guide books! Especially just as collectors items, they're very pretty. I hope they do too, rather than just summoning random items! I hope they give it something special, like how the Toon Link amiibo gives you the Wind clothing.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Apr 10, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I have the middle one. I thought the one I have was the first one you listed, with added dlc and amiibo info.
> 
> Also I'm hoping that the Young Link amiibo coming out on the 12th does something in this game.



  I already have the Young Link (Majora's Mask) amiibo and he gives you the Fierce Deity armor and sword. So the Smash version of Young Link should also give you these items.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 10, 2019)

Ehingen Guy said:


> I already have the Young Link (Majora's Mask) amiibo and he gives you the Fierce Deity armor and sword. So the Smash version of Young Link should also give you these items.



I have the Majora's Mask one. There is another from the smash series due out soon with the deku shield. I thought it would do the same as the Ocarina of Time amiibo.


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm 60 (or more) hours in and I have collected about 200 Koroks (unfortunately I fell for the trap and I'm using a Korok seed map to help because I NEED to make sure I get them all), and I have only beaten Vah Ruta. Unlike my Wii U playthrough, I am really taking it slow to make sure I get everything.


----------



## Coach (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm currently playing through the game for the first time and just got the master sword. I'm trying to complete as many shrines as I can before Ganon, though! I also intend to pick up the champion amiibos when they're re-released, assuming that they also come to the UK.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 13, 2019)

Young Link drops a chest, didn't get clothing yet though, just a royal claymore.


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 15, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Young Link drops a chest, didn't get clothing yet though, just a royal claymore.



Claymores are given by the Ocarina of Time 30th Anniversary Link amiibo, so judging by the fact that Young Link has a Deku Shield, I'm guessing it will have that in terms of armour, it will give the Hero of Time armour. 

However, I am hoping that *maybe*, it will give a Deku Shield, but unless they created the shield prior, I don't think it will be available, and instead, will give the Biggoron Sword. But keep us updated!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 17, 2019)

Matt0106 said:


> Claymores are given by the Ocarina of Time 30th Anniversary Link amiibo, so judging by the fact that Young Link has a Deku Shield, I'm guessing it will have that in terms of armour, it will give the Hero of Time armour.
> 
> However, I am hoping that *maybe*, it will give a Deku Shield, but unless they created the shield prior, I don't think it will be available, and instead, will give the Biggoron Sword. But keep us updated!


The food items young Link drops is all fish though like the Toon Link amiibo, weird. The Ocarina of Time one drops meat with the chest. If this does drop Toon Link stuff, it would be the third amiibo to do so

- - - Post Merge - - -



Matt0106 said:


> Claymores are given by the Ocarina of Time 30th Anniversary Link amiibo, so judging by the fact that Young Link has a Deku Shield, I'm guessing it will have that in terms of armour, it will give the Hero of Time armour.
> 
> However, I am hoping that *maybe*, it will give a Deku Shield, but unless they created the shield prior, I don't think it will be available, and instead, will give the Biggoron Sword. But keep us updated!


The food items young Link drops is all fish though like the Toon Link amiibo, weird. The Ocarina of Time one drops meat with the chest. If this does drop Toon Link stuff, it would be the third amiibo to do so


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 23, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The food items young Link drops is all fish though like the Toon Link amiibo, weird. The Ocarina of Time one drops meat with the chest. If this does drop Toon Link stuff, it would be the third amiibo to do so
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ah okay. I kind of hope it does not give Toon Link stuff, because... ya know, he's Young Link, not Toon Link lol.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Mar 31, 2020)

Korok mask in ACNH


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 31, 2020)

Luna Moonbug said:


> Korok mask in ACNH
> View attachment 233903



Oh my gosh, I love it!


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 8, 2020)

If I had to do it over again, I would have battled Ganon so much sooner than I did. But Noooooo I had to complete and explore every area and obtain all kinds of special armor, weapons and hearts.

By the time I got to him it was just a slaughter. No challenge at all. I just turned him into liquid goo. There was Ganon all over the place. In my helmet, in my hair. Ewwww Ganon viscera.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 9, 2020)

About to start my 8th 100% playthrough soon. It's about time I revisited this Hyrule again.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 10, 2020)

Playing BOTW for the first time! I have no idea what I’m doing but I like the cooking aspect haha.


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 12, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Playing BOTW for the first time! I have no idea what I’m doing but I like the cooking aspect haha.


 Do anything! Lol. Make some food. Chase a goblin with a stick. Collect apples for 30 minutes straight. You'll eventually head towards something more important by accident.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 12, 2020)

R. Planet said:


> Do anything! Lol. Make some food. Chase a goblin with a stick. Collect apples for 30 minutes straight. You'll eventually head towards something more important by accident.


I've spent so much time playing over the past couple of days and honestly I feel like I've only scratched the surface! I have no idea why it's taken me so long to get into it lol. Skyrim was one of my favourite games and I think its kind of a mix between that, ffxiv and pokemon? really random mixup but it's unique in it's own way!


----------

